# Necessity of a Humidity Dome for Cloning



## getnasty (Mar 19, 2012)

Title says it all. How necessary is it? I'm going to be cloning very soon, before I top or FIM the plants and I want to be able to take care of these clones without losing very many.

I don't have peat pucks, or rapid rooters, or anything like that, but I do have a bit of perlite left. Can I fill solo cups with perlite and plant the clones into the perlite? Is this generally not recommended? I don't see people do this often. And if I use perlite, do I need to keep the cups filled with water so no oxygen gets into the steam or will the Clonex prevent that altogether and I should just mist them?

I'm using soil, so in cloning, I'm going to need something like peat pucks etc that the roots can pass through, so I wouldn't be able to use a cloner, I don't think. Is this correct?

Basically, I'm going to be looking at the 2-3 mom's that I'm going to be taking clones from within the next week as I just hit alternating nodes at 30 days into veg.  How long before I can expect roots after they're cloned? And how long should I wait before transplanting them into my FFOF mix in the 2-3 gallon smart pots I'm using?

Thanks in advance guys n gals.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting cloning method, brother. Perhaps I'll look into not being a cheapskate and just go get some pucks.  Too bad they don't sell them at the local dollar store.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2012)

Cup of pro--mix keep it moist  under 24/7 light = Rooted clones Priceless
Super simple Cloning


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dollar store here carries plugs and domes, Walmart has a 75clone dome for 4$


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive never used a dome or even misted clones.
I use rockwool cubes but there is no reason you couldnt use a cloner.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 20, 2012)

I grow in soil and I clone with a rubbermaid full of water, an air pump and an air stone, no dome, no mist, if i cloned in soil i would dome and mist.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it depends somewhat on your humidity.  I live in an arid place and I always use a humidity dome when I take clones.  Clones can take 3 weeks to show roots, but most people get roots in 10-14 days.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 20, 2012)

Do the plants continue vegetations AFTER they shoot roots or while they are shooting roots? Should I water with nutrients at all?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2012)

:ciao: *getnasty*

my signature has a clone method I use...like *TheHempGodess *said..I get roots in 10 days..if they aint rooted in 16 days..something is wrong...I use a cloneing solution  and when I transfer the rooted clone to solo cup  I start a lite Veg nutrient...as long as the light is 18hrs or more a day  they in veg state...its when the lights at 12/12  then they be flowering ...hope this helps

take care and be safe
:48:


----------

